# Swimming Pools



## The_iHenry

With temperatures rising I'm curious as to who else has a pool.

What are you doing to keep it balanced?

How often do you test your water?

How often do you use it?


----------



## x Wild Bill x

Have a 18x36 - 8ft deep end vinyl in ground pool. I subscribe to the Trouble Free Pool forum method of taking care of our pool - test frequently and only add what it needs and don't believe in magic bullet potions. For equipment, we have a 1.5hp variable speed pump with an Hayward EC65 DE filter, Aquacal SQ255 heat pump, Stenner chlorine injection pump and Dirt Devil / Aquabot robot.

Beginning of season I test daily or multiple times a day to dial in the chemistry with my Taylor K-2006C test kit, adding baking soda, Borax 20 Mule Team and 12.5% liquid chlorine until everything is balanced and the water is crystal clear. This usually takes about 3 days and we are good to go. I set the Stenner pump to inject about half a gallon of chlorine a day and test about twice a week once everything is balanced. If there is a party or large bather load I will test chlorine and usually add an extra half gallon. We use a solar cover when not in use as I like to keep it heated around 82 degrees minimum, this also helps cut down chlorine loss, I run 40-50ppm of CYA.

It really is trouble free once balanced, I pretty much never touch calcium, alkalinity, pH or CYA. Just run the robot as needed and make sure the chlorine holding tank is full. Closing late with cold water and opening early with cold water keeps algae at bay and so long as your free chlorine to CYA ratio is appropriate I never have an algae outbreak during the swim season so no need for any extras.

I love it, the wife loves it and the kids love it.


----------



## Rig2

Trouble free pool all the way

Read up on the pool school. Buy any one of kitS they recommend. If you buy the tf100 kit it has everything and helps support the site. 
Those people over there are all about having the cleanest, clearest Pool with the least amount of chemicals. Learn How to test and trust your test results. Post up on the site and they will help you. No stupid questions there. One of the kindest forums out there. Just like tlf but for pools.

When our pool store closed I didn't know what to do. We always fought algae and it was a hassle. Just bought what the store recommended. I called it the 100 dollar store since that's what I spent every time I walked in there.

Got on that forum. Ever since then I haven't had any algae in over 6 years. Their methods work. You just have to drink the juice and believe.

I bought a vs pump, over sized sand filter based on the forum recommendations. Best decisions ever. Then I also upgraded to a Stenner pump for Chlorine injection. The pool isn't a hassle any more. 
I do the same as wild bill and test daily early in the season and get it all dialed in. Then test every three days. The cya to fc ratio is the most important.

Once you get your water maintenance dialed in with a little input with TFP, then you can fully enjoy the pool. It is really liberating.


----------



## NJ-lawn

I'm a big proponent of TFP also.....once balanced I'm done. I have a SWG so no need to add chlorine once I'm done shocking


----------



## The_iHenry

I had never heard of TFP. @x Wild Bill x @Rig2 @NJ-lawn I just signed up.


----------



## x Wild Bill x

@The_iHenry I had a feeling there would be other TFP users here, that forum is pretty much the equivalent when it comes to pools. You can learn as much or as little as you wish to learn about pool care, construction and equipment. There are a couple of experts who are very knowledgeable about many different topics, again like here. They can break down the chemical reactions and why they happen or tell you the best construction practice. Some people are a little put off initially by their attitude of the TFP way or the highway (pool store way), but if you read up on it it makes sense. They have nothing to sell or gain, and their method is based on proven scientific facts that require accurate and repeatable results. *Most pool stores are there to "help" - help you maybe have a clear pool but also to stay in business and you can't do that by not selling product when the advice is free.

As a side note, I closed per their method last fall, opened the pool Sunday and today the water is balanced, clear and ready to swim.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

I use the TFP method too and record results/log additions in their app as well. I use Taylor K-2006C test kit and add the salinity test for running tests/balancing. I usually test weekly. We use the pool all the time during season.


----------



## Getting Fat

I want to thank OP for starting this thread. Turned me onto TFP and I will be applying 20 Mule Team tomorrow.


----------



## The_iHenry

@Getting Fat 

But we should be thanking @x Wild Bill x.


----------



## x Wild Bill x

@The_iHenry Haha, I can't take much credit. The good folks at TFP came up with the knowledge and openly share it, I'm just a sheeple following along with my sparkly low maintenance pool. Kinda like here, every time I see a topic I may have some knowledge on (which isn't many yet) someone with more knowledge and experience has already answered the question lol, but that's what makes it great.


----------



## The_iHenry

@x Wild Bill x care to share a pic?


----------



## jeffjunstrom

I'd be interested in seeing what pools people installed and their total cost. We're on the fence about a pool so I'm curious as to what I can get at what price. And I fully understand that cost is dependent on about a million factors, just looking for rough guidelines.


----------



## x Wild Bill x

@The_iHenry

Sure, as far as pools go, it's a pretty simply standard in ground vinyl that came with the house. I must say the whoever build it did a good job and followed "best practices" as the concrete apron and everything has held up really well, the pool is 18 years old this year. You can see the pool shed, also that's the robot doing its thing in 8' of water, plus a night shot.


----------



## x Wild Bill x

jeffjunstrom said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what pools people installed and their total cost. We're on the fence about a pool so I'm curious as to what I can get at what price. And I fully understand that cost is dependent on about a million factors, just looking for rough guidelines.


@jeffjunstrom , as you mentioned, costs can vary wildly based on location, building codes, pool size, type and equipment. I've also noticed that fencing seems to be very expensive, and not always included in the pricing. For a few data points, we bought out house with the pool, however I have all the original receipts from 2002 when the pool was installed. It is a 18x36x8 vinyl liner, 3.5-4' brushed concrete deck all around, plus an 40 x 12 concrete deck against the house, 1hp single speed pump, Hayward EC65 DE filter, single skimmer, two floor drains and two returns, all 1.5" piping with permits, inspections and fees (which are very cheap - $100 here) for $22,0000. Today, I would estimate the equivalent pool to cost $50-$60K. This did not include the pool shed or safety fence around the pool.

We have family friends just down the road who redid their pool last year, installed a 18x36x6 vinly pool, large stamped concrete deck plus security fence was $90K... No fancy equipment or automation.

Upgrades I've made over the years which I would recommend off the bat - salt water chlorine generator, variable flow pump, heater if you live in a cool climate, 2" piping, multiple return jets. If you have a lot of direct sun, an awning is great. We installed a motorized Advaning awning last year and absolutely love it. We have a 3 and 5 year old and they love the pool and we are in all the time, probably have been in at least a dozen times already this year thanks to the heater despite the cool spring. Any other questions fire away.


----------



## Biggylawns

I just got an above ground pool for my kiddos, which is green after a week :lol: We are looking to move into a house with a pool/build one at a house after we move in the next 1-1.5 yrs. Out of curiosity, what is a pool shed for - just keeping stuff in it? Or, is there purpose that isn't apparent to somebody that has no pool experience whatsoever?


----------



## x Wild Bill x

Yeah, basically a place to store all the pool / patio furniture when not in use in the winter plus have your electrical for your pool pump, timer, stereo, etc. Some people set them up with their pool equipment (pump/ filter) inside of them. Ours is outside but installed with unions so I can bring it inside during the winter and keep it out of the elements. Quick list of what goes in ours in the winter - 8 patio chairs, and cushions, two glass tables, pool hand rail, pool ladder, pool pump, pool filter, pool robot, two patio umbrellas, patio swing, solar cover and reel and chaise lounge. I've gotten pretty good at playing tetris to get everything to fit haha. I definitely think it helps extend the useful life of everything and helps keep it cleaner.


----------



## BadDogPSD

Our new to us house came with a pool. I've also been using the TFP methods after a month of having a pool service. 
We use the pool and/or hot tub pretty much daily.


----------



## The_iHenry

2 weeks of neglect


----------



## ionicatoms

The_iHenry said:


> 2 weeks of neglect


LOL - been there!

I gave up on the theory that one doesn't need phosphate remover and went ahead and bought a phosphate test kit and now I'm using phosphate remover periodically. It definitely gives me a little more wiggle room on my maintenance schedule.


----------



## The_iHenry

:shock: I can't hold chlorine


ionicatoms said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks of neglect
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - been there!
> 
> I gave up on the theory that one doesn't need phosphate remover and went ahead and bought a phosphate test kit and now I'm using phosphate remover periodically. It definitely gives me a little more wiggle room on my maintenance schedule.
Click to expand...


----------



## BadDogPSD

@The_iHenry Looks like you have a bit of an algae bloom going on. You'll need to raise your free-chlorine levels to SLAM levels to get rid of it. Are you aware of the TFP (Trouble Free Pools) site?


----------



## The_iHenry

@BadDogPSD I joined shortly after this thread. Although, I haven't spent too much time on TFP... maybe I should


----------



## ionicatoms

The_iHenry said:


> :shock: I can't hold chlorine


Well, that's not a question, but here's what I would do in case you're looking for an opinion:


Confirm that you haven't used any products which react with chlorine to achieve another effect, such as sodium bromide or ascorbic acid.
Check cyanuric acid level; if CYA is high (above 60 I would consider high), your alkalinity measurements won't be accurate. Taylor provides instructions for making the correction using some simple math.
Confirm Alkalinity is in the appropriate range (to buffer pH and protect equipment). Note that increasing alkalinity will increase pH which can cause any metals in your water to become deposited on your pool surface. If you have metals in your pool, e.g. iron from water supply or copper from an algaecide, you may want to use a metal sequestrant to ensure the metal stays in a soluble (and suspended) state.
Add acid to bring pH down to 7.2 (remove equipment from pool before adding acid). This will ensure chlorine works efficiently.
Bring chlorine up to shock level and keep adding chlorine until your overnight residual of chlorine is stable.
Run filter continuously
Brush everyday, twice if you can
Use a phosphate remover to capture phosphate released by dead algae. If you aren't already aware, keep an eye on the filter pressure, phosphate remover will clog up your filter.
Start or continue using a preventive algaecide. I prefer the poly60 stuff because it doesn't have metals, but it doesn't last as long and it tears up the cartridge filters more. It's okay for me, but not everybody likes it.


----------



## BadDogPSD

Really no need for phosphate removers or algaecide if you keep your chlorine at the correct level for the CYA level in your pool. 
Read the ABC's of pool water chemistry and the SLAM process over on TFP. You'll also need a good test kit. The Taylor 2006C is good, and TFP also sells a kit. The general consensus of the membership there is to stay out of pool stores, and don't use their free water testing service.


----------



## ionicatoms

BadDogPSD said:


> Really no need for phosphate removers or algaecide if you keep your chlorine at the correct level for the CYA level in your pool.


Phosphate remover and algaecide are great for those who are prone to neglecting their pool. I speak from experience. My pool log is posted to https://troublefreepool.com/mypool/D171DrB


----------



## BadDogPSD

ionicatoms said:


> BadDogPSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really no need for phosphate removers or algaecide if you keep your chlorine at the correct level for the CYA level in your pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Phosphate remover and algaecide are great for those who are prone to neglecting their pool. I speak from experience. My pool log is posted to https://troublefreepool.com/mypool/D171DrB
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## DFWdude

TFP all the way!


----------



## ionicatoms

Looking good!

Recently I realized that if my pool needs water, I need to check my lawn for the same need. Got a little spoiled with the daily rain here in Florida, but when my pool level went low, it served as a nice reminder to water my lawn.


----------



## AUspicious

DFWdude said:


> TFP all the way!


Dang, @DFWdude, that's swanky. Looks like a drug dealer's pool! :lol: Very nice!


----------



## ionicatoms

LOL


----------



## quintafresnos

We have a loft project first, but then we will be demolishing the pool the first owner built. It's a huge oval basin, 200 sq m, just a giant kids splash pool, too shallow to swim in. We will build a proper replacement. I wasn't even going to waste money filling it after we moved in, but then, hurricane Hannah blew through and put 50 cu.m. into it, filled it up. This at least allowed me to practice pool maintenance and splash about for a while. We'll need a new pump, the existing one is a pissy little 1HP, and a new filter and diverter valve, the old ones have had it.


----------



## Nkoehn22

New 27 ft salt water pool, It's now filled, The next project is extending the deck to go around the pool, waiting on the plans to get approved so we can start building it.


----------



## MrMeaner

My new house came with a pool. I subscribe and use the trouble free pool method as well. it came with an inground 15x28' Pool w/automatic cover, Pentair pump, heater and sand filter chlorinated by a salt water generator.


----------



## NJ-lawn

MrMeaner said:


> My new house came with a pool. I subscribe and use the trouble free pool method as well. it came with an inground 15x28' Pool w/automatic cover, Pentair pump, heater and sand filter chlorinated by a salt water generator.


Amazing pool....congrats. Yes TFP is the best. Great people.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Anyone have any tips or paint ideas on painting the concrete surrounding my pool? Thinking about getting it done in the next month or so


----------



## Jeff20

NJ-lawn said:


> Anyone have any tips or paint ideas on painting the concrete surrounding my pool? Thinking about getting it done in the next month or so


You could check with your local paint store, Sherwin Williams is a pretty good place to start. This is my pool, 18yrs old. Changed to salt and never looked back.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Been studying TFP for many years, only way to go. Never been "pool schooled", fortunately.


----------



## M311att

Need some quick help here....we're in the end stages of pool construction and the builder has speced/installed a UV mineral sanitizer system instead of what we asked for. We wanted a saltwater pool because we are pleased with the one my MIL has. I could be swayed to keep this if it's a good system but at this point I have no idea. For the moment let's just ignore that they screwed up.


----------



## x Wild Bill x

@M311att

I would highly recommend you make your pool builder install the Salt water chlorine generator and not the UV / Mineral system. The UV system does nothing for your pool but use electricity and burn up chlorine, you get plenty of UV for free from the sun. The mineral system simply introduces minerals into your pool water that build up over time and eventually cause staining and other issues. Saltwater is so much easier and simpler to use with no downsides.

For more information, check TroubleFreePool for more in-depth reading on the saltwater / uv debate.


----------

